

Georgia Tech's Advanced Technology Development Center now open to more companies - PStamatiou
http://atdc.org

======
blakeperdue
The Advanced Technology Development Center (ATDC) strives to be the world’s
best technology business incubator. Our mission: to increase the technology
business base in Georgia by helping entrepreneurs launch and build successful
high-tech companies. For more than 25 years, ATDC has provided strategic
business advice and connected member companies to people and resources they
need to succeed.

------
ontilt
I worked part-time at an ATDC company while I was in school at Tech. It was a
scrappy startup with a lot of smart people. Overall, it was a very positive
experience.

------
noodle
i'm having a little trouble finding out exactly what ATDC actually does, what
services it provides, etc.. can anyone help me out here?

or are they still working that stuff out?

~~~
blakeperdue
See my comment above. Basically the ATDC is state funded and is here to help
Georgia entrepreneurs be successful. We provide services, educational programs
and other stuff to help startups.

~~~
noodle
i understand that. but that is a very generic answer. what specific services
does the ATDC provide? for example, i see in the press release that it
mentions coworking space and leasing office space. i don't see that mentioned
anywhere else -- no information on where, how much, etc..

i'm curious about these things, i live a block off of technology square.

~~~
rjurney
1) Subsidized office space. You can get an office there for about a grand a
month that can house 4 people comfortably. Compare that with the rents in the
rest of the building, and you'll find they are much more expensive. What this
does is create a density of startups and a critical mass around which an
ecosystem has formed.

2) Access to people like Lance Weatherby and other Venture Catalysts. ATDC
companies have raised over a billion dollars of VC. The staff helps.

There are fringe benefits, but those are the main ones.

------
PStamatiou
and the associated Georgia Tech press release:
<http://www.gatech.edu/newsroom/release.html?id=3183>

------
Oompa
Good time to be in Georgia :)

